# General > Films >  Cabin Fever 2

## StacNKel

I watched this last night and have to say it was total rubbish! I liked the first one so thought the second one would prob not be as good as the first one but would be worth a watch....i was so WRONG ha! It was the biggest load of rubbish i have seen in a while!

----------

